# Asus A7V333-X motherboard?



## LilSnoop40 (Feb 14, 2005)

hi, i have the Asus A7V333-X motherboard and i have this one "?" under device manager other devices. i don't know where the driver is for this and on the company's website i can't find it either. its saying its a "Network and Computing Encryption/Decryption Controller driver" needed. come someone please link me to this driver please.


thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Have you loaded all your chipset drivers from the main motherboard CD? Also, when you see this ? mark, have you tried to right click and select "update drivers?" Let us know where you are with this process.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

your driver should be Here the last one broadcom.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Broadcom 4401 Fast Ethernet Controller Driver RELEASE 6.5.3
File Size 15.63 (MBytes) http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/broadcom/4401/4401_653.zip

Version 6.5.3 2002/11/29 update
OS DOS / Linux / Win9x / WinME / WinNT / Win2K / WinXP


----------

